# florida mango wood



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

here some florida mango wood. I grew the tree 20 yrs ago I saved a big limb and it has been my shed for about 6 yrs. I just been moving it aroung. The other day i took it to my shop and resawed it on my band saw. This is the wood and what i done with it. If i know the wood was that good i would have keep the hole tree. Oh well now i know. The box's are sprayed with cabnet grade lacquer. Thanks for looking del


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's mighty pretty. I took down a 50' Mango some months back and saved some sections. Haven't done anything with them yet. Just sawed look like this:
.



















 





.
.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

hey, that's beautiful wood, and you've made nice use of it.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That's mighty pretty. I took down a 50' Mango some months back and saved some sections. Haven't done anything with them yet. Just sawed look like this:
> .
> View attachment 17354
> 
> ...


this was a big limb that this came from. May be different Than the heart wood. Mine was about that size. I sure wish i would have keep all the wood . Oh well wasn't thinking like always . It was free wood to. the best kind


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very beautiful wood! Very fitting project for it, looks really nice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Del that's a great use of the wood. Very well done hard to take your eyes off of it. That's one of the cool things about small logs - you can use the whole board and "see the tree in the piece". 





.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice boxes Del.
First time I've seen mango wood. Nice job on the corners and the finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

very cool del. very pretty wood. there's a place near me that sells mango slabs from indonesia and they have nowhere near as much color variation or interesting grain as yours. 

what size are those boxes?

and are those big box joints or dovetails? (my eyes are going!)

if they're dovetails they're interesting because i've never seen them oriented that way, with half tails at the edges instead of half pins. 
Whatever they are they look tight and clean so nice job!:thumbsup:

-roger


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some really pretty wood, I had no idea Mango got anywhere near that big. You did a great job on the boxes.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the box design. Very pretty wood. First time I've seen Mango. Awsome!!!!!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mrbentontoyou said:


> very cool del. very pretty wood. there's a place near me that sells mango slabs from indonesia and they have nowhere near as much color variation or interesting grain as yours.
> 
> what size are those boxes?
> 
> ...


box's are 11" wide guess 6" frount to back depends where you measure . Depth of the box 2 3/4" . Those are dovetales. What i do is the frount and back board are cut dovetales. And both sides are cut tail's . That way you see the dovetales from frount view. I use the gifkin's dovetale jig. Simple 1 set up and you cut both with out messing around. I have 2 router's and 2 tables dovetale bit in 1 and tale bit in the other. I cut one and than turn dovetale jig 180 degree's and cut the pin's Save's time . Less than 5 sec. per cut. thanks for the praise del


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, beautiful work. Makes me want to go find some mango slabs.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Great workmanship, with some beautiful wood. That heartwood just jumps out at you.

Junkhound


----------

